# No Bear :(



## U.P. In Da Woods (Aug 8, 2007)

i read a articale the other day where a guy got a ticket for farting next to a cop dont member what he was sighted for


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I just read about a guy in the Northern Lower that was caught on opening day of bear season, after receiving a report of a dirty bait(bait barrel on state land) with no hunters orange on even though he had a rifle, and had cut trees on state land for shooting lanes. The report says the CO's walked into this guys bait site. The guy in the report was ticketed for not immediately reporting he was carrying, which is in violation of the CCW laws. Was this you, or is this a coindicence? If by chance it is you, I wouldn't complain about the CCW ticket, it sounds like they gave the guy in the report a break.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

This report?

COs Duane Budreau and Carl Vanderwall received a complaint of a bear hunter on state land with dirty bait. The COs contacted the hunter on opening morning sitting over a 50 gallon drum with a rifle in full camouflage. The hunter also cut trees for shooting lanes, and failed to notify the COs while carrying a concealed pistol.

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199_50569---,00.html


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Sgable, please correct me if I'm wrong, but it is my understanding State Attorney General Mike Cox determined (and the statute was ammended) in 2004...clarifying, CCW license holders carrying a concealed handgun are not required to have a hunting license if they happen to be in a game area.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

And now you have the rest of the story......


Another good reason not to jump on the DNR are all bad bandwagon when people post online complaints......


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

They should post more info, Names and towns or updates once convicted... No wonder why hunters get such a bad rapp.


----------



## grandslam (Dec 19, 2002)

Nice work "foxriver6"! This thread got awful quiet after you posted that. Each CO (Joel in Gladwin and Brian in Alcona county) that I have encountered in the field in the last year have been extremely polite and professional.


----------

